# IATA compliant pet crates



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

I want to order the kennel we will be shipping our pet from US to UK. The pet shipping company is being extremely slow in responding to our request to deliver one early so we can get our cat aclimated to it. I found a couple of them online but want to make sure I am ordering the correct thing prior to making the expense.

Can anyone who has gone though the process advise? We are going to use british airways direct flight from dallas to LHR toward the end of september.

28" L X 20.5" W X 21.5" H 
Model 500 Series 
For Pets up to 20" Tall 
For Pets up to 30 lbs. 
SKU: 1080253
Petco Classic Kennel - Portable Dog Kennels and Dog Carrier from petco.com 

Kennel Aire Intermediate 
CRT001C 
Pet Crate Airline Approved for Cargo - Pet Travel Store

It appears that we will also have to order the airline cargo kit that includes the live animal stickers, the steel bolts, the attached bowls, the paper bottom liner and the plastic sleeve for documents. We will be ordered some kind of soft bedding for her to put inside and are already sleeping with a towel to put in there with our scent.


----------



## Clarebarr (Dec 14, 2011)

lovestravel said:


> I want to order the kennel we will be shipping our pet from US to UK. The pet shipping company is being extremely slow in responding to our request to deliver one early so we can get our cat aclimated to it. I found a couple of them online but want to make sure I am ordering the correct thing prior to making the expense.
> 
> Can anyone who has gone though the process advise? We are going to use british airways direct flight from dallas to LHR toward the end of september.
> 
> ...


Be sure it is IATA compliant, not just USDA. International flights require ventilation on all four sides. US flights only three sides. I had to buy a new crate for my dog as his did not have ventilation on the back wall.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Why not contact the airline directly to see what THEY require as far as getting your beloved pets over to the UK.

Not only will you be assured that a) it won't be rejected by the airline and b) your pets will have enough time to get used to it, but also you'll know that it's IATA certified.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Why not contact the airline directly to see what THEY require as far as getting your beloved pets over to the UK.
> 
> Not only will you be assured that a) it won't be rejected by the airline and b) your pets will have enough time to get used to it, but also you'll know that it's IATA certified.


I did download the information fom british airways to find out the requirements. I kind of wanted to hear from someone who may have done it already and could either recomend a certain carrier or tell whether the links I posted would be acceptable.


----------



## Clarebarr (Dec 14, 2011)

I moved my dog in June with BA. I can't tell if the first link has rear ventilation; I don't think it does. There must be ventilation on all sides, room for the animal to stand, turn around and lie stretched out. The crate top and bottom must have bolts and not just snaps. VariKennel, Skycrate, and PetMate are common brands.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Good ideas... perhaps you might also contact your local S.P.C.A. or even your local Pet Smart store? Surely they could recommend brands of pet transport carriers that will meet IATA guidelines AND BA's own in-house policy.


----------

